# heavy noise while turning the steering



## nissanguy44 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello Gurus,
I have a Nissan ALtima 2000 GLE with 145k miles on it
Today, to my surprise, when I tried to move my car from the parking lot, there was knocking noise coming out. Starting from then, the noise is coming whenever I turn the car (even slightly). Immediately, I took it to the nearest auto repair. They told me that Left front coil spring is broken and need to be replaced. Along with that, they also recommended the strut and strut-mounts need to replaced (because they all are corroded due to rust). Now, again, they told that if one side is replaced the other side also needs to be replaced. All OEM parts will be used. The total estimate (including labor and parts) in front of me is $1050.

I have limited knowledge in this area and am not sure if the rate quoted is not too high. Please could you advise.
Also, if you are aware of any auto repair center where I can get this done for a cheaper price, pls. let me know 
Thanks in advance and I really appreciate your kind help.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## strangedubb (Mar 4, 2010)

Check your CV boot on the axle going to your passenger side. A lot of times those boots will rip or tear and then your joints get dry causing the popping noise. 

I had that problem with my 01 altima, put some grease in there and it fixed it. 
I was told when I took it to the shop that I would have to replace the whole axle if I wanted to fix the boot. That doesn't make since to me, but I didn't feel like spending that much right then, and a few weeks later it stopped. Never had a problem since. (Knock on Wood)

Thats just a thought at what it could be, a common problem too.

I would take it to a second shop for a second opinion.


----------



## nissanguy44 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks so much for your answer. 
However, yesterday the sound became worse and the coil spring landed on the left front tire and it blocked the wheel from rotating. So now I could see that really the coil spring broke. Now, I am planning to buy pair of used struts, coil springs for both sides of my car.
Now, I have to figure out about the rust that formed on entire lower part of the car.


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

also check the wheel well liner,and the plastic under the front of the car,my wheel liner came off,and was rubbing everywhere,i got under and looked and thats all it was,as far as struts and springs and mounts costing 1000 dollors your being ripped off-go to a basic tire service center,and they have springs and struts in one unit,and mounts are like 15 dollors each,i had both struts replaced at tires plus for 300 dollors!


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I never heard of the struts or coil spring rusting. If you have little experience with cars you can fix it youre self with less than $50.
You can buy the whole strut with coil spring used for less than $20. 
Its real simple to have them replace.

Ooh and about if one side has to be replace and the other too, thats a lie. You dont really have to replace both sides. Just the one that is bad.


----------

